# God's Laws



## Zepp (Dec 1, 2004)

This is pseudo-political, but I think everyone will find it mildly amusing at the least.  Sent to me by e-mail:



> Dear President Bush,
> >
> > Thank you for doing so much to educate people regarding God's Law. I have
> > learned a great deal from you and understand why you would propose and
> ...


----------



## Flatlander (Dec 1, 2004)

> 4. When I burn a bull on the altar as a sacrifice, I know it creates a
> > pleasing odor for the Lord - Lev.1:9. The problem is, my neighbors. They
> > claim the odor is not pleasing to them. Should I smite them?


 :rofl:   I hope we can get a definitive answer on this one, I've been struggling with the same issue for some time now.


----------



## someguy (Dec 2, 2004)

> 7. Lev.21:20 states that I may not approach the altar of God if I have a
> defect in my sight. I have to admit that I wear reading glasses. Does my
> vision have to be 20/20, or is there some wiggle-room here?

I guess I need to get laser vision correction.

> 1. Leviticus 25:44 states that I may possess slaves, both male and female,
> provided they are purchased from neighboring nations. A friend of mine
> claims that this applies to Mexicans, but not Canadians. Can you clarify?
> Why can't I own Canadians?
I can't...hmm dang.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Dec 2, 2004)

Thanks for posting - that cracks me up.


----------



## ppko (Dec 2, 2004)

I love it


----------



## mj_lover (Dec 2, 2004)

funny, i like it :ultracool


----------



## auxprix (Dec 2, 2004)

yep, that is a good one. While we're on this subject, here's a link:

http://www.godhatesshrimp.com/

With all these old testiment rules I'm breaking, I'm sure god hates me most of all!


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 3, 2004)

auxprix said:
			
		

> yep, that is a good one. While we're on this subject, here's a link:
> 
> http://www.godhatesshrimp.com/


 That link was already posted and stampeded in a thread here.


----------



## auxprix (Dec 3, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> That link was already posted and stampeded in a thread here.


 
Oops, sorry all! I have a question. I make it a point not to argue about religion face-to-face with people, so I don't have much experience bringing this up with Fundimentalists. How do they defend themselves against the  existance of these rules that they generally don't follow. I mean, the bible's condemnation of homosexuality is right smack dab in the middle of them, and I wouldn't think that God will close his kingdom to someone who cuts their hair short.

-Aux


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 4, 2004)

Let's try to keep this thread light hearted to have it stay in the Comedy Cafe. Political and religious debating are available in in other threads.

  - Ceicei


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 4, 2004)

auxprix said:
			
		

> Oops, sorry all! I have a question. I make it a point not to argue about religion face-to-face with people, so I don't have much experience bringing this up with Fundimentalists. How do they defend themselves against the existance of these rules that they generally don't follow. I mean, the bible's condemnation of homosexuality is right smack dab in the middle of them, and I wouldn't think that God will close his kingdom to someone who cuts their hair short.
> 
> -Aux


 The discussion of this topic is engaged in the thread I referenced below - try it out!  I would like to see your contribution to that thread.

 Thanks!

 G


----------

